# Nido Dry Whole Milk shelf life...



## virtualco (Feb 3, 2006)

Was in the garage rotating canned goods and stuff when I found two 14.1 ounce cans of Nido Dry Whole Milk stored in a box where they should not have been. Oops, don't know how that happened but anyway I opened one of the cans with my date of 5-10-06. The best used before date is 02/29/08. 

Made a glass of this whole milk and Wow, for being six years and eight months old it tasted pretty darned good! Made a pitchers worth and cooled it off over night and it had a very pleasant taste for dry milk. 

No clumping or discolorization, looks like normal powdered dry milk. Having a fat content I was thinking this Nido might be rancid and no good. But was pleasantly surprised at the good taste. 

Has anyone else have this kind of results with dry whole milk?

Thought I would share with you...


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

I have a can of this too, it is due to expire in February I think, I was just wondering how long it stays good when unopened!


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

I've been puzzling about fat rancidity over time quite a bit, too. I think I saw in some reading that certain fats go really bad much faster than others, perhaps it was that the really long-chain saturated molecules break into the smaller ones and you're cooked if those include stuff like butyric acid as one of the smaller byproduct molecules that accumulates. Perhaps milkfats, or what's left in Nido, aren't prone to the deterioration, at least if properly stored. I've been eyeing that brand at Wally-world debating stocking some amount as a basic prep but worried about the fat content, too. Maybe I'll pull the trigger on buying some now, that's an encouraging report.


----------



## virtualco (Feb 3, 2006)

DryHeat, most recent Nido I bought has my date of 1-15-13 but has a best of use date of October 30, 2013... Only nine months and some change before best used by date. Can't figure that out as all cans on shelf had this date and many times I have shopped, Nido has been bought out.

I am comfortable that I can get a couple of years past the 'use by' date using my 2006 Nido can as my example of shelf life. I will just have to keep a better eye on my rotation and try not to squirrel food stuff all over the place.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have several cans of the Nido. I have one open and saved vacuum sealed in a mason jar. After 2yrs its still good.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

What does the ingredient part of the label say. Do I remember that it is made up of a lot of stuff other than milk?


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

anniew said:


> What does the ingredient part of the label say. Do I remember that it is made up of a lot of stuff other than milk?


Whole milk, soy lecithin, vit C, iron,vit A, zinc and D3.


----------



## Reenee (Jan 1, 2021)

virtualco said:


> Was in the garage rotating canned goods and stuff when I found two 14.1 ounce cans of Nido Dry Whole Milk stored in a box where they should not have been. Oops, don't know how that happened but anyway I opened one of the cans with my date of 5-10-06. The best used before date is 02/29/08.
> 
> Made a glass of this whole milk and Wow, for being six years and eight months old it tasted pretty darned good! Made a pitchers worth and cooled it off over night and it had a very pleasant taste for dry milk.
> 
> ...


Has anyone froze their Nito? I would think that would give it a much longer shelf life but I can't find any info on that.


----------

